# Catawba airboat Cap't



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone still looking for a guided trip can call Cap't Ray Scharrer.He runs full service airboat out of Catawba with all the gear and shanties.Here is his number 330 360 7744.Good fish'n Jeff.


----------



## slay (Feb 2, 2009)

What does he charge and is he a bonafide guide? There are 3 of us going up there Monday and i dont know who to get to take us out and bring us back.

I heard one of the airboat guides charge $175. No way I can spring for that. $60 I can manage if he takes us out to where the fish are and take us back in.

Thanks


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

slay said:


> What does he charge and is he a bonafide guide? There are 3 of us going up there Monday and i dont know who to get to take us out and bring us back.
> 
> I heard one of the airboat guides charge $175. No way I can spring for that. $60 I can manage if he takes us out to where the fish are and take us back in.
> 
> Thanks


I really don't now what Ray charges but ? Most airboat guides do charge around $150 Other guides without a airboat charge about $100 !! So finding a guide who puts you in a heated shanty drills your holes and gets you bait will be hard to find for $60 !


----------



## slay (Feb 2, 2009)

hearttxp ,
Thanks, I have no doubt that $60 is a great price. That's what I was hoping for.
I have to believe that must be the some of the easiest money to earn. They just set you out there and bring you back. No spending hours on the boat trolling on the open water.

They can charge whatever they want, it doesnt upset me at all. There is just very little left to spend when you have a 4 hour drive just to get there and then obtain lodging, 3 day NR license. gas, etc. It's quite an outing adventure, and I envy those fellas that can routinely afford it. I may end up just getting lodging and trudging with a great deal of hope in my heart...LOL


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Slay I undertand !! I hear that all the time with my Summer charters. But for a guy to be a license Ice guide Or even just a Taxi he has fees and cost that make it tough to turn a profit. I just got my Charter boat insurance in the mail. Time to renew-- It is 4 times as much as what it would be if I wasn't a charter. and then I need to pay my guide license,boat dockage, advertising and so on ! And people ask why we charge so much for a trip ?
Anyway if you can make it up to the western basin. There are some real nice fish being caught !! Good Luck !! Wojo


----------



## slay (Feb 2, 2009)

I know what your saying. I did manage to get a guide, but now I fear I may have to cancel the trip due to the weather. Sheesh, I can't seem to catch a break this week.
It sure would be nice if that warm weather would disappear.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

That ice will hold up to this little warm up ! Will just be a little slushy and wet on Top !! There is over 12" just about every where ! Most guides will keep running for a while I would think ???


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Best to call Capt Ray yourself but I think he is either 100 or 125 per man.He is a fully licensed charter captain and guide,running trips on the ice then in april thru may in the western basin and moves to ashtabula in the summer months.Most of the time he runs with another airboat for added safety.To say these guys are making easy money is not how it is.I have not found a cheaper way yet to ice fish the big pond.The airboats themselves take a beating on the ice and a lot of maintenance to keep them up and running.Being out there on the ice is a lot of work on top of keeping 4 to 6 other guys comfortable and catching fish.I would have to say running trolling trips in the summer is much less work and a whole lot easier.You can run out of catawba on a quad but your always taking a big chance with cracks opening up that could prevent your safe return.If your inexperienced and just want to fish 1 or 2 days an airboat captain is the way to go.Sorry this was long winded.Good fish'n Jeff.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

12"? More like 20" made 3 moves Thursday out of Crane Creek. Any more ice and we'll all be buying extensions for the power augers.The fishing should be on fire this weekend out west.........Mark


----------



## slay (Feb 2, 2009)

If a guide stays out there with them then I can see your point about it being more difficult. And yes the airboat does take a pounding. I saw that on my trip there last week. I was thinking more of the 4 wheeler and snowmobile type service.
I was only thinking of a ride out and back in. A prepositioned shanty that stays up for 2 months when ice is good means no shuttling all of someones gear out.

The ice was about 14" thick off the ferry landing last week, so yeah it's a lot of ice for sure. It won't melt, but I guess that doesn't mean cracks won't develop with a warm wind. I sure don't want to be the guy that floats to Canada on an ice floe without a passport. I may have to ask for political assylum to avoid penalties....LOL


----------

